# oil sludge



## fluboyaviator (Mar 8, 2007)

Engine full oil sludge; can this be clean out with detergent oil or you guys recommend an engine overhaul. owner claims valve ticking sound. What's the best to do? HELP!!!


----------



## ocellaris (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: oil sludge (fluboyaviator)*

What type of engine? Do you have any pics? You need to post a lot more information so people can help you.


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: oil sludge (ocellaris)*


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: oil sludge (VolksAddict)*

yeah


----------



## stuntboy79 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: oil sludge (fluboyaviator)*

I would recommend BG quick clean and then use BG MOA regularly. We have been using it at work for years with great results.


----------

